# Another oldie flick on streetlife but this time....



## ScumRag (Oct 23, 2018)

Hollywood got in the mix.

Like any film regarding the subject matter, it's gonna be flawed but i remember watching this -between beatings by my pops- & thinking, "damn... Might not be too bad!"

& off i went to Calif....

You be the judge. It's not perfect; kinda gritty but if you can stand Ricki Lake for more that 15 minutes, you got me beat.

Where The Day Takes You:


_Link: https://youtu.be/1n18Z8MWNfY_​


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 23, 2018)

This is such an old classic for me. I've been trying to get it downloaded for years and finally got it about a month ago. Great breakdown though, Ricki Lake is the worst.

I feel like this needs to be moved over to https://squattheplanet.com/videos/ but I'm not seeing the option to move it there just yet, working on that though.


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 23, 2018)

sweet man going to have to check this out


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 23, 2018)

holy shit i forgot all about this movie. its up there with "over the edge" for nostalgia.


_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhv_cw-2aXQ_​


----------



## ScumRag (Oct 23, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> holy shit i forgot all about this movie. its up there with "over the edge" for nostalgia.
> 
> 
> _Link:
> Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhv_cw-2aXQ​_​





Ahhh, seems like a precursor to "My Own Private Idaho" but less on the homoeroticism...


----------

